# Ive got issues...



## john pen (May 1, 2006)

Well, besides the obvious..

I filled my wsm, dropped about 8 lit charcols in a "bowl" in the center..closed down the vents at 200 (2 closed, 1 open 1/4 and the top wide open)...now have all the vents closed and the top one open half and am still cranking along at the high 267... I hear you guys talking about 220/210..I havent seen it...

I put my brisket in at 54 degrees two hours ago and its at 113 now...

Aaannnndd..when I went to cut the point off my flat, it appear'd that there was three pices of meet running three differant directions (sort of like it was the end cut if theres such a thing) I seasoned the whole thing and threw it on..It'll probably be the best brisket Ive ever done...lol


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well, besides the obvious..
> 
> I filled my wsm, dropped about 8 lit charcols in a "bowl" in the center..closed down the vents at 200 (2 closed, 1 open 1/4 and the top wide open)...now have all the vents closed and the top one open half and am still cranking along at the high 267... I hear you guys talking about 220/210..I havent seen it...
> 
> ...



John just let it chug away for now and open that top vent all the way!!    267* for a little while ain't bad.  If you have the bottom vents shut down the temps will eventually start to drop.  I cook at a dome temp in the range of 240-260* and that'll give you a top grate cooking temp of 225-245*.  

One more thing, make sure you don't have any gaps where the mid section meets the bottom bowl, if you do you can have more air going into the cooker than you want.  If you notice a gap just twist the mid section until it evens out.


----------



## cleglue (May 1, 2006)

You should be fine.  You are about right with the 113 degrees.  Here is a chart of a brisket cook I did a few weeks ago.  I don't know if you can see the numbers well but I hope you can make most of it out.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Bris ... 3Chart.JPG

My box temperature bounced around alot because I was learning to use all wood after the initial startup.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2006)

John, where are you measureing your pit temp. at? Dome, top grate or lower grate? Just like Larry said, dome temp that high is nothing to worry about. When I put my sections together every time, I twist them a little so that the grease seals nice at each section.


----------



## john pen (May 1, 2006)

Well, I fell asleep with every thing just about closed. Woke up and the temp about 6 inches down from the top had dropped to 196. I opened the top vent and cracked one bottom and it seems to be sitting at around 135. At about 5 1/2 hours, my meats at 159. 

I hang my temp probe through the top vent hole.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well, I fell asleep with every thing just about closed. Woke up and the temp about 6 inches down from the top had dropped to 196. I opened the top vent and cracked one bottom and it seems to be sitting at around 135. At about 5 1/2 hours, my meats at 159.
> 
> I hang my temp probe through the top vent hole.



I hope thats a typo and you meant 235.


----------



## john pen (May 1, 2006)

yes, sorry...235


----------



## cleglue (May 1, 2006)

It sounds like you are right on schedule.


----------



## john pen (May 1, 2006)

Brisket came out at around 6ish..rested for an hour...was actually pretty good...pictures to follow..The brisket was pretty wierd. It had a big point and then another flap under it like you might find on the top of ribs. All in all pretty tasty... 

Ive got a fattie finishing now...(my first)...


----------



## Woodman1 (May 1, 2006)

Throw that piece of junk out!


----------



## Thom Emery (May 1, 2006)

The Adventure of Smoking Briskets is yours.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2006)

Hey John, where da pic's at??


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2006)

Yeah John where is the pics?


----------



## john pen (May 2, 2006)

As promised...

The cheese and proscutta (sp?) sort of melted into the sausage leaving a great flavor. no ring on the fattie but still a nice subtle smoky flavor..

Note - pics resized !


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2006)

Looks great to me John!!  Thanks for the pic's!


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2006)

Looks good John. =P~


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Looks great!  

Bigger pics, ya'll 8-[


----------



## john pen (May 2, 2006)

Brian, What size do you have around your parts ? Its tough to find one over 8 lbs around here sometimes...


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2006)

John I've had trouble find them at all. But I might have a line on a place.


----------



## john pen (May 2, 2006)

I've got a guy....lol

They are a little pricey, but have been good. The last one's I did came from Wilson Beef House in the Southern Tier. They were ok, but not as good as my guy up here. I have to meet him in an alley at midnight...


----------



## Green Hornet (May 2, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I've got a guy....lol
> 
> They are a little pricey, but have been good. The last one's I did came from Wilson Beef House in the Southern Tier. They were ok, but not as good as my guy up here. I have to meet him in an alley at midnight...


Nice........."1st one is free Dawg!"


----------

